
How Perfectionism Plays Out in Startups - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/confessions-of-a-perfectionist-founder-d245a41bc32c?source=friends_link&sk=d589b44eacf030ad00062b03bb1a5d9b
======
davesuperman
Any other classic examples of perfectionism at play in a typical startup?

